# Soil Sample results. Suggestions



## Clworks (Jun 12, 2019)

2.5 month old KBG sod results. In addition to the 16-16-16 what would be good for the micro nutrients? Also any other suggestions?


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

In addition to the 16-16-16, your iron level and micros are low. Have you considered the N-ext products?The 0-0-2 Microgreene has micronutrients and 3% iron which would help you there.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

@Clworks Where do you buy your supplies from? There are complete fertilizers out there that include some if not all of the micros you're lacking. Keep in mind that your soil test results are based on your soil profile @ 3-5" deep. Granular ferts are more efficient at affecting the soil at that level.


----------



## Clworks (Jun 12, 2019)

I generally buy from IFA. They have a 4 step process that is blended for our area that takes care your lawn annually. I have never done a soil sample test and wanted to start the lawn off right at my new house!


----------



## Clworks (Jun 12, 2019)

MarkAguglia said:


> In addition to the 16-16-16, your iron level and micros are low. Have you considered the N-ext products?The 0-0-2 Microgreene has micronutrients and 3% iron which would help you there.


I haven't but I'll research It now! Thanks for the help


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

If your lawn is doing ok currently I would then continue with the 4-step and add in the Micros as mentioned earlier. Or you can talk to your local SiteOne and see if they have a granular that would impact the soil a bit more than the foliar apps would. Best of luck!


----------

